# Any Emtlife oldies, like me, still around?



## enjoynz (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi all!

It has been a while since I posted...but apart from the Mods, is there any of you still hanging around from years ago? All the usernames I see are newbies!(Welcome to EMTlife) I hope you are enjoying the ride!

As an ex-EMS vollie, I've been spending most of my time writing novels...I'm onto my fourth now.
With the experiences I've had as an ambulance officer/EMT, I've been able to write scenes in my novels that I would not have been able to without having had the life experiences...so I owe EMS a lot!
What have the rest of you old school EMTs/Medics/Rescue all been up too over the past few years?

Cheers Joy


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey! I used ti go under than name jtpaintball70 and I remember your name


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 12, 2014)

Wave!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Joy! I was just Anjel1030 before. Long time no talk. Glad to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## exodus (Nov 12, 2014)

Me!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 13, 2014)

Somehow, still here.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been here a while


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## enjoynz (Nov 13, 2014)

lol...Trust you, JPINFV.....and the others...nice to know you are still around!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2014)

I used to be NVRobb. Been around since like '10ish I think


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I used to be NVRobb. Been around since like '10ish I think


Since sept 28, 2010 hahaha. 

Don't know if I'm considered an "old timer". I used to be firefite


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 13, 2014)

It says I registered may 2012 but been lurked around since 2010 without a username.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been around since 2012 actively, but have lurked for several years prior to.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Since sept 28, 2010 hahaha.
> 
> Don't know if I'm considered an "old timer". I used to be firefite





Handsome Robb said:


> I used to be NVRobb. Been around since like '10ish I think


Same timeframe here. Sometime in late 2010. Used to have the handle PoeticInjustice.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 13, 2014)

> Joined:Aug 29, 2007


Oh god.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 14, 2014)

2011 is when I started coming around


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2014)

Where have all of you been!?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2014)

Meursault said:


> Oh god.


*insert joke about using dial up internet*


----------



## Tigger (Nov 14, 2014)

November 2010 for me. I do remember reading pages of old threads during EMT class which was Spring 2009.


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 14, 2014)

Meursault said:


> Oh god.


lol....Meursault...I've bet you by four months.... I joined in April 2007!


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> *insert joke about using dial up internet*


No joke for me back then, it was a pain in the butt too (I guess I'm allowed that word) until I got broadband!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2014)

enjoynz said:


> lol....Meursault...I've bet you by four months.... I joined in April 2007!



I hadn't even graduated high school yet


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 14, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I hadn't even graduated high school yet


"Thanks Anjel"...quoted from Joy's nursing home! lol


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I hadn't even graduated high school yet


At least I was already in the Army (graduating Basic Training but still in none the less lol)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2014)

I was still in HS in 2007 as well


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well.... I can beat everyone here. I wasn't even out of grade school. That would of been my first year of junior high.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2014)

Y'all are making me feel old. I graduated in 2006


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Y'all are making me feel old. I graduated in 2006



Lol you are old. Happy belated bday btw. I can't remember if I told you on FB. 

I graduated May 2007.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 15, 2014)

Class of 2009, which makes a baby I think.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Y'all are making me feel old. I graduated in 2006


Same. On both accounts.


----------



## Summit (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi nz


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh man....I feel really old. But I am still around here and there...

Member since July 3, 2005, lurked a bit prior to that.


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 16, 2014)

Summit said:


> Hi nz


Hey Summit...I've still got the rooster I named after you!


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 16, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> Oh man....I feel really old. But I am still around here and there...
> 
> Member since July 3, 2005, lurked a bit prior to that.



ak...I still remember you from the EMS site I belonged to before I joined... Emtlife..lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2014)

I just looked... been a member since December 1 2007. I remember reading threads as I studied for finals in my basic class


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Lol you are old. Happy belated bday btw. I can't remember if I told you on FB.
> 
> I graduated May 2007.


I cant remember either but thank you lol. I dont feel 27...


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is the epitome of how EMS is a young person's field: we're calling 27 year olds old.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> This thread is the epitome of how EMS is a young person's field: we're calling 27 year olds old.


Compared to some of y'all whippersnappers... lol I'm actually the second youngest at my service


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol I'm 25. I feel ancient around some of the new EMTs. My partner graduated high school 6 months ago.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Compared to some of y'all whippersnappers... lol I'm actually the second youngest at my service


Lol yup! I was actually the youngest paramedic in my department for three or four years


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 16, 2014)

Heck, I became a Paramedic at 27... and I've had my license for, what 12+ years now? I was a little over 24 when I got my first EMT job and I wasn't the youngest EMT there, just the newest.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2014)

I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988. 

Old. Yep.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2014)

Youngest in EMT school, youngest for around a year at my agency, youngest in medic school, and I'm probably going to be the youngest medic at the company...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988.
> 
> Old. Yep.


I may not have even been born by then..


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988.
> 
> Old. Yep.


I was only four.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988.
> 
> Old. Yep.



I was born in 1989...


----------



## karaya (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Joy!

Good to hear from you again!

Ray


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988.
> 
> Old. Yep.


Born in July of '88....

Funny how us youngins have hijacked the old veterans thread lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988.
> 
> Old. Yep.


I was one when you graduated high school... almost... lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I graduated from high school and became an EMT in 1988.
> 
> Old. Yep.


You and I are pretty close in age... I figure younger than dead is not old.


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 17, 2014)

karaya said:


> Hi Joy!
> 
> Good to hear from you again!
> 
> Ray


Hey Ray, You still kicking! I'm still waiting for that signed Brady book you promised me about 5 years ago!


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I've opened up a 'can of worms', as to how young some of you actually are in the service these days...lol.
Sadly to, I think of friends of mine that have burnt out or ended up with PTSD after years in a job that is not very forgiving. 
 But just remember this...the seasoned EMS workers have put in a lot of man hours to make your jobs just a little bit easier, as the years have progressed within EMS and new technology becomes available... thanks to a lot of hard ground work from those that have come before you! 
Btw..... I left school in 1979! lol


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 17, 2014)

2008 here. I pop in from time to time.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2014)

HotelCo said:


> 2008 here. I pop in from time to time.



Aw from the good old days and the late night chat parties. 

Brown, Sasha, Tommerag or something like that lol and FFEMT threatening us all with his stick.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 17, 2014)

This year concludes my 21st year as a Paramedic.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 20, 2014)

Member since May 30, 2009 when I got my P card


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 20, 2014)

2006 or so for me  couple years before I left Indiana to move west (in 2008).

The new EMTLife doesn't show how long you have been a member or how many posts you have done


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 20, 2014)

johnrsemt said:


> 2006 or so for me  couple years before I left Indiana to move west (in 2008).
> 
> The new EMTLife doesn't show how long you have been a member or how many posts you have done



Sure about that???

*johnrsemt*
*Member*
from Utah
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore
Member Since:
Sep 11, 2006
Messages:
786
Likes Received:
9
Trophy Points:
18


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm still here, I drop in occasionally but don't post much.....

Do you mind pointing me to your novels?

I will say that I remember and enjoyed your insight from when you used to post.

As for me I have continued plugging along, I am now a Licensed ems level 2 instructor and a training officer.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 25, 2014)

2008 here.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2014)

I just looked, Feb 2009.  I dont want to feel old


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 28, 2014)

'04 here..............

God, it's been 10 years already?!?!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 28, 2014)

The weird thing, a lot of the people that were around in 2011 and 2012 when I was a lot more active on the forum, dont seem to be around now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> The weird thing, a lot of the people that were around in 2011 and 2012 when I was a lot more active on the forum, dont seem to be around now


That's because a lot of them got banned or were claiming to be something they weren't...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

I still see some of those people on the book of faces.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 29, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> The weird thing, a lot of the people that were around in 2011 and 2012 when I was a lot more active on the forum, dont seem to be around now



Gotcha, Yeah like Fast65, lucidResQ, 
and havent seen lightsandsirens5 around either, we all would have some good conversations


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 29, 2014)

And do the Admins, @Chimpie  what happened to all the old smilies, like Beer Chug and those haha


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 29, 2014)

December 2005, reminds me I gotta renew my premium membership...


----------



## Summit (Nov 29, 2014)

Veneficus did he forget how to speak English?


----------



## MMiz (Nov 29, 2014)

Is this thing still on?


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 30, 2014)

Joined in January 2006, but over the past several years I seem to go many months at a time without visiting, then I come by for a few weeks before fading away again.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> And do the Admins, @Chimpie  what happened to all the old smilies, like Beer Chug and those haha


The smilies disappeared when we changed formats. :/


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> The smilies disappeared when we changed formats. :/



Is there any way to get them back?? I miss the old ones


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2014)

I found two that I could use links to insert back into our forum.  I really think we should bring these two back


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 1, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> Is there any way to get them back?? I miss the old ones


Maybe one day, but not anytime soon.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Y'all are making me feel old. I graduated in 2006





STXmedic said:


> Same. On both accounts.





STXmedic said:


> Lol yup! I was actually the youngest paramedic in my department for three or four years





TransportJockey said:


> Compared to some of y'all whippersnappers... lol I'm actually the second youngest at my service




there must have been something in the water in 2006... you can add another notch to the post for 2006 grads. I started as an EMT the day after I graduated and I was the youngest paramedic at my company for almost 3 years.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

08/2009. I still post on occassion but I'm not as active as I once was.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks like I joined in Sep 2010.  Been absent the past 2 years because (oddly enough) most of my time was being chewed up working full time and going to school at night.  But I officially passed my NREMT-P, so now I'm maybe back?


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 9, 2014)

Summit said:


> Veneficus did he forget how to speak English?


No Summit...he forgot how to speak Paramedic, as he now speaks frequent Doctor! LOL
We are Facebook friends, in fact, I have 4 facebook friends who all used to be on Emtlife).


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 9, 2014)

MMiz said:


> Is this thing still on?


Is it that boring Matt!....How was that book..you never told me?


----------



## Luno (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, September 2004, so it's been longer than 10 years...


----------



## Chester Brown (Jan 24, 2016)

I am sure I was here years ago, but who can remember logon details LOL


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 12, 2016)

I have been on for at least 10 years,  all under same name


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 5, 2016)

Been a member since 2007. Just been in extended hibernation.


----------

